# Scheduled in other areas more than my designated area



## StickyPudding (Mar 1, 2021)

I have been with Target less than a year. At Christmas, I was asked to do Amp Gifting and loved it. Once that was done, they needed someone for Swimwear and Family Gateway, and seemed like a natural flow after Amp Gifting.  Everything was going great...until winter hours hit.  I completely understand being scheduled in other areas to keep average hours, help other departments, etc. However, after two months, I am noticing a concerning pattern. None of the other SL DBO's are scheduled elsewhere near as much as I am.  I calculated the average for last 3 cycles. On average, for the 15 days I am scheduled, 5 of them are in SL's and 4 of those 5 are evening shifts. I love the evening shift, that doesn't bother me.  But how am I to continue learning what is necessary to run these departments? I barely know my product and summer is swiftly approaching.  I am getting frustrated watching my teammates work their departments while I cashier, do SFS or Flexibles. It's especially hard, when I have product from truck and a TL or another TM pushes it "because it wasn't very much". In addition to those concerns, technically, I am still responsible for everything in those departments. That means if something is done wrong, I am going to be the one held responsible, even if I wasn't the one who did it.
I can't tell if I am being punished or if other departments are vying for my help due to inconsistent and non-hardworking TM's or if it's something entirely different.  I have scoured this site looking for a similar situation and have not found anything. I am planning on having bringing this up with one of my TL's or HR personnel as it's getting extremely frustrating. 
On top of that, I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and the absolute worst areas for someone with this disease are cashier (standing idle too long), flexibles and picking for SFS (both of which involve way too much walking). I am always the slowest at the last two even on my best day and do not know why they keep putting me there. I slow the process down, they have to call for back up with flexibles every time. It's humiliating and embarrassing.  I never get in trouble for it but still it bothers me.  The other night it took 2 hours of constant changing of positions when I got home while on the verge of tears (which is rare for me) just to find a comfortable position to sit.  It's hell on my joints and I have expressed this to my own chagrin.  It's not something I like to do, being a team player and playing a supportive role when needed is important to me.  But I'm 44 and my joints are not going to get better.  I just want to extend my mobility as long as I possibly can.
I really love working in SL's, it's my passion.  I have even garnered the attention of the store manager several times due to the professional look and quality of how I fold/hang/display product.  One TM commented just the other day that my folds looked like they just came prefolded from the factory and I should be in charge of doing that in all the departments.  She asked me to come to her department so I did one day and she was so thrilled.  It makes me know I'm in the right place, doing what I'm best at but now I don't know what to think.


----------



## StyleStar (Mar 1, 2021)

StickyPudding said:


> I have been with Target less than a year. At Christmas, I was asked to do Amp Gifting and loved it. Once that was done, they needed someone for Swimwear and Family Gateway, and seemed like a natural flow after Amp Gifting.  Everything was going great...until winter hours hit.  I completely understand being scheduled in other areas to keep average hours, help other departments, etc. However, after two months, I am noticing a concerning pattern. None of the other SL DBO's are scheduled elsewhere near as much as I am.  I calculated the average for last 3 cycles. On average, for the 15 days I am scheduled, 5 of them are in SL's and 4 of those 5 are evening shifts. I love the evening shift, that doesn't bother me.  But how am I to continue learning what is necessary to run these departments? I barely know my product and summer is swiftly approaching.  I am getting frustrated watching my teammates work their departments while I cashier, do SFS or Flexibles. It's especially hard, when I have product from truck and a TL or another TM pushes it "because it wasn't very much". In addition to those concerns, technically, I am still responsible for everything in those departments. That means if something is done wrong, I am going to be the one held responsible, even if I wasn't the one who did it.
> I can't tell if I am being punished or if other departments are vying for my help due to inconsistent and non-hardworking TM's or if it's something entirely different.  I have scoured this site looking for a similar situation and have not found anything. I am planning on having bringing this up with one of my TL's or HR personnel as it's getting extremely frustrating.
> On top of that, I have Rheumatoid Arthritis and the absolute worst areas for someone with this disease are cashier (standing idle too long), flexibles and picking for SFS (both of which involve way too much walking). I am always the slowest at the last two even on my best day and do not know why they keep putting me there. I slow the process down, they have to call for back up with flexibles every time. It's humiliating and embarrassing.  I never get in trouble for it but still it bothers me.  The other night it took 2 hours of constant changing of positions when I got home while on the verge of tears (which is rare for me) just to find a comfortable position to sit.  It's hell on my joints and I have expressed this to my own chagrin.  It's not something I like to do, being a team player and playing a supportive role when needed is important to me.  But I'm 44 and my joints are not going to get better.  I just want to extend my mobility as long as I possibly can.
> I really love working in SL's, it's my passion.  I have even garnered the attention of the store manager several times due to the professional look and quality of how I fold/hang/display product.  One TM commented just the other day that my folds looked like they just came prefolded from the factory and I should be in charge of doing that in all the departments.  She asked me to come to her department so I did one day and she was so thrilled.  It makes me know I'm in the right place, doing what I'm best at but now I don't know what to think.


Style is dropping little to no hours currently, if your dbo doesnt have workload due that week chances are there is little to no payroll after scheduling to protect pog/pricing.  Your leaders prob think they are doing right by you, by offsetting your hours elsewhere. I know my style team is beyond greatful for their opu shifts. If you have any issues or concerns with being scheduled in ppu make sure you speak up and/or get a doctors note.


----------

